# • ѕwell.gr • Fiat GHIA 1500 GT 1963 Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody .

A few time ago one of the *846* 1963 Fiat Ghia visited us for a full detailing.

A few shots of the services.


































We started from the inside.










































The dashboard was poished and shielded with Zaino ZAIO.
All metal parts were polished with Britemax Metal Twins.
The carpet was cleaned with FK#121 Interior Shampoo.
The leather was treated with Zaino, Z-9 and Ζ-10.
Windows were cleaned with CG Steak Free and the interior plasics was treated with Prima Nero.


























































Then it was time for the engine bay.










































Claying and paint measurement.










Before



















































































A few 50/50 and before & after shots.












































































The car was sealed with Zaino Z3 at 3 layers as it was a single stage paint.










A few final shots.


























































































































































































Thank you for reading it.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Very pretty little car lovely to see one still around,excellent job.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That's a swell job - pun intended.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## MrBlue (Jan 26, 2013)

Very rare car....very cooool. nice work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Lovely work on this classic, :thumb:.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice, top job:thumb:


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

That's a beautiful little car and you've done a great job on it


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great work


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW! Great car and job


----------



## andrew0171 (Sep 23, 2013)

great work


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

another great clean up. Love to see all these different cars.


----------

